# My Tusc report...



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I will update this thread through the season.

Summary of today's fishin
Had all day to myself
Dentist appt at 1120
Fished from 8 to 1030
Dentist informs me my root is split (have a crown) and is abscessed. 
2 shots later, a few tugs and I am minus a tooth! 
Home by noon, relaxing in the AC. 
No smallmouth or Saugeye, and got my tooth yanke out of my head. shloulda stayed on the river..... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I hit the tusc. yesterday. Got a few crappie, a smallmouth, and a big bowfin.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice, dentist dampened my plans for this afternoon. I did see a bunch of bait in the slack water and what looked to be a decent pike came in and blew them up. Other than that was pretty slow.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

Cats are biting----some skitters to before dark----


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I got 3 crappies today, but couldn't get any smallmouth. The crappies were 9-10".


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

What areas are you hitting up....
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Water looks to be clearing up and dropping a bit, gonna try tomorrow evening for some Smallies.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Smallies are finally hungry!

25 minutes of fishing landed 2 and lost 5!! 1 of those being a really nice one.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

Ever fish dover area down washington st .. I've drove down the other day to check it out ... Signs say stay off the grass are you allowed to fish there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure about the Washington street side, we always used to fish the other side. Haven't been over there in years though, maybe someone else can help you out.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

If you guys don't mind me asking, are you fishing the bank or are you floating the river.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice smallie!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> If you guys don't mind me asking, are you fishing the bank or are you floating the river.


 There's a lot of nice bank area on the Tusc. Lots of big smallies are caught from shore. The Tusc is awesome to float too.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

the angler said:


> Ever fish dover area down washington st .. I've drove down the other day to check it out ... Signs say stay off the grass are you allowed to fish there
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes you can fish there. They just don't want people pulling their vehicles in the grass towards the water. It can be very slippery there...add in some of the idiots that stop along the river and a vehicle will be in the river. you can pull just off the road, I just wouldn't pull down close to the river's edge.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Just a side note, clean up after yourself, or the next guy! The broadway cat fishin hole looks like a landfill! Those will be the same people complaining when access gets taken away.....

Hit the river for an hour today and managed 1 Smallmouth. Water is clearing and dropping, should be decent fishing this week.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

First cast of they day yesterday I caught a 14" smallie and then not a bite after that. Always happens when you get one on the first cast.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

gotwipers said:


> Just a side note, clean up after yourself, or the next guy! The broadway cat fishin hole looks like a landfill! Those will be the same people complaining when access gets taken away.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Its a$$holes like that, leaving all their garbage behind that give us catfisherman a bad name! I know several guys that take bags upon bags of trash home from the river every year!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Wasn't lumpin all the cat fisherman into that class, it's just lazy people in general. 

Marshall, you catch any females yet? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

yeah i know. Im just saying in general it makes people think that all catfisherman are stupid hillbillies sittin around a huge fire drinkin bush beer, and throwin their cans all over the place!


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

The worst part about the trash is that there are all of those recycling hoppers right there. someone can't walk 100' to throw away all the crap they carried in.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm not sure if the one the other day was a female or not, but it was pretty fat for its size.


----------



## provega777 (Feb 6, 2009)

We the TCBA (Tuscarawas River Bankfishing Assoc,) hold cat tounrys behind Buehlers Store New Phila. every summer starting April 14th this year 6 to Midnite---and have clean up days every year -u wouldnt believe the bags of trash we pickup both sides of the river from "other" fishing people who just leave their trash / bait containers/ line / fast food bags u name it---unreal-they carry it there--and leave it-- we try to do this every summer -so far its "not bad " yet---iv been there alot already and not as bad as past years --maybe people our getting better at taking there trash home with them???? Lets hope so. We do have one of the best fishing "Rivers in the state" for all round fishing of all types of fishing --lets protect it!!!!and good luck guys and gals---so the kids will have a great place to fish in yera sto come----------


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

gotwipers said:


> Wasn't lumpin all the cat fisherman into that class, it's just lazy people in general.
> 
> Marshall, you catch any females yet?
> 
> ...


I've caught some female smallies from the Tusc. and Piedmont in the past week. They're full of eggs.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

One hit again today. Landed a 16" smallie on a tube.


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Started out slow but got hot in hurry. Seemed the bass wanted slower and smaller bait presentation. I started with big craw bait/shakey head but switched to the smallest craw I had on 3/8 oz head. Tried 3 colors but they only wanted the California colored Beaver.

Found them in rocks and wood, they were smashing the bait on the fall. One decent one @ 15".


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Managed one Smallie tonight. Noticed a bunch of bait in the slack water. Big schools too....











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally got down to the river to fish. Fished from 1 to 3, threw swim baits with underspin. Saw a bowfin that looked to be sitting on a bed, ran swim bait past it and it smashed it. Only 6' away, got it up on the rocks and it threw the hook and slithered back into the river. Lost 2 big Smallies one I would guess 4-5lbs! Fish were really aggressive wanting fast presentations, jerk baits also produced fish.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Where are you launching from now?


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Don't take a boat, all bank fishing.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Good going! This warm up and rain really turned everything on. the only bad thing about when it gets like this is finding time to go after everything. Tomorrow I'm plannin on a baitfish run, then thursday I'm thinkin hitting the Tusc for smallies then for cats. hope I have something worth postin up


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Haven't been out anywhere for a while so when my brother offered up a seat I made the best of it. Fish didn't cooperate with me but he got 4 Smallies and I lost a nice bowfin, guessin 5-6 lb, thought it was a pike or musky when it hit. Got off right at the boat. River is super low, tried Gnaden ramp and I think we were 3/4 the way across river and trailer tires were out of the water!!! Was great to get out....


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

They were on last weekend. Me and my fiance got 20 fish in 2 hours. We had a nice double with her getting a 19" smallie and me getting a 16". Tried a few other days with a few fish each time, but not like that night.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Was great to get out and catch a few small smallies! Went back to the tusky ramp this morning. Couldn't "catch" my hold down clamp thiugh! May take some goggles and the net tonight to try. Went up farther than we did yesterday. Almost to moose island and fished the right side on the float back. I got 2 small ones and got bit a couple more times. My nephew caught a dink largemouth. Not another bad morning! Really gets shallow up that far.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Smallies are hammering .....fished 2 hours and should have had 8 ...........landed 2  .........tubes were the ticket for me.........i was hopping them around wood laying in the water ...........heres a pic


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Took the yaks out Sunday and the river is REALLY low. Put in at the Tusky Ramp and paddled upstream. It's maybe 6 inches deep just past the bridge and got hung up more than once on the bottom. Saw a couple people backing clear out in the middle of the river trying to launch their boats with no luck. Had a couple of bites on shallow cranks but didn't hook up with anything.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

We didn't have a bit of trouble at Tusky launching. We did though at Gnaden! I had the tuck in to the bumper and the boat still was not floating! Gonna try to hit it again this weekend. Gotta stock back upon jigs and tubes though...the logs are more hungry than the fish!!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Hit the river with kids today, kids got bored and decided to skip rocks. Amazing how I forgot how fun it can be!! The youngest tries skipping a 5lb boulder but instead of hittin the water she bounced it off her head! No harm, no blood just a lot of laughing. 

Ended up getting a few casts in and landed one Smallie and lost another. Kids did help me clean up beer cans, T shirts, and newspaper that was laying all over the place. It I as bad as I have seen it in over 20 years of fishing the river. 





















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Tripp I think we saw you guys Sunday, yeah it in pretty shallow but goosr had the boat in the water lickity split. I also couldn't get over the water snakes! My jig hit a stump an what looked like an anaconda slither off of it! Kinda gave me the heebie jeebie's!!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

gotwipers said:


> Tripp I think we saw you guys Sunday, yeah it in pretty shallow but goosr had the boat in the water lickity split. I also couldn't get over the water snakes! My jig hit a stump an what looked like an anaconda slither off of it! Kinda gave me the heebie jeebie's!!!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think I watched you guys launch. Some guy and I'm guessing his wife came out after you guys headed down the river with probably a 17 footer with a 150 horse on the back. Me and my buddy hooked up to a limb and just watched until they finally gave up and headed back toward 36.


----------



## madgoosr (Aug 3, 2011)

Hit tusky ramp again today at about 10:30 to noon after Leesville. Water is up about 18 in to 2 feet. Where it was ankle deep last Sunday is boatable today. Caught one dink smallie and some big wood bass. Way different conditions for sure! Much more current to deal with but still good times!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Hit the river for a couple hours tonight. Smallmouths were a little sluggish for some reason, not wanting anything fast, tried spinner baits, cranks, and jerk baits. Ende up catching a pile of dinks and my first Tusc crappie of the year.....











Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bigbassturd (Mar 25, 2008)

Put the canoe in saturday up in Dover below the treatment plant and floated to buehlers. Smallies were hard to find but did manage 4, with the biggest being 14in. Also got smalll pike. I hooked into something large for all of 5 seconds and all i could do was hold on tight and watch line burn, then it spit my bait. All fish were caught off series 100 bandit crankbait. My go to bait when fishing is tough. Would post pics if i knew how.


----------



## koonzie99 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fished for a lil while after work today around the bolivar area. Got two lil smallies about 10" and lil 20'' pike.


----------

